# Which of these SA cichlids are okay by themselves?



## TwoDollar (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting a combination of 3 or 4 of the fish below, BUT *want to get only one each*. Which of these are okay by themselves (without another of their exact species)?

Would you all consider a green severum and gold severum close enough to the same species that they'd act like mates (territorial, breeding, etc)?

What are your thoughts on 3 of the below vs 4? Sometimes 3 sets up a "2 on 1" situation for bullying.

Severum
Uaru
Chocolate Chichlid
Threadfin Geophagus
Nicaraguan Cichlid
Jurupari Earth Eater
Electric Blue JD (though I'm hesitant due to the genetic issues I hear about)


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

What are the dimensions of the aquarium? I know you can keep a severum with most of the mellower eartheaters, but I have no experience with most of the fish on your list. I do know that blue JD are weaker than normal JD by a significant margin.


----------



## TwoDollar (Jan 17, 2014)

Tank is 150 gallon tall (48" W x 24" D x 30" H)

I have an Eheim 2217 on there now and will add filtration as the fish grow (maybe a large hang on back or smaller canister).


----------



## oTheBeardedFiish (Oct 29, 2013)

I myself have a couple severums and a chocolate cichlid. In my own personal experience I have noticed that each of these species can be very aggressive towards conspecifics so i would say that even though your tank size would allow for more than one of each species, keeping them singly would work out quite well. I also believe that the threadfin acara would do fine on its own. As for the uaru and the jurupari, they are best kept in groups of five or more so i would consider them out. I know close to nothing about the nicaraguan cichlid and electric blue jack dempsey so i cant comment on them. If this were my tank then i would stock 
-chocolate cichlid
-severum
-threadfin acara
and then whatever other filler fish you want, i.e. catfish, tetra etc..
For filtration i think you should actually go ahead and get another 2217 as well as a HOB.


----------



## drummerboy1248 (Dec 7, 2013)

Severum
Uaru
Chocolate Chichlid
Threadfin Geophagus
Nicaraguan Cichlid
Jurupari Earth Eater
Electric Blue JD

The,Severum, Chocolate & EBJD will all be fine, and probably better as solo species. I would shoot for males as they are the more aesthetically pleasing gender in these particular species. You may have to start with multiples and reduce to the solos you prefer as they grow out.

I have no experience with the Nic's either. But I saw some on Aquabid and did a little research as I consider them myself. It appears that the females are the more colorful gender. A lot of the pictures I found were of pairs or more. So not sure how they do solo.

The Geo's like to hang out in packs. But the Jurupari would make a good buddy for a Geo..

The Uarus like to be in a pack as we'll. not to say a solo won't be ok, but do best in a group. May be quite shy and a possible target solo..


----------



## TwoDollar (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

What are thoughts on 3 fish vs 4 fish? Would having just 3 create a 2 on 1 gang-up situation with this variety of cichlids?


----------



## oTheBeardedFiish (Oct 29, 2013)

Nope. I think you would be fine.


----------

